# do you tell your neighbors you prep?



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey Guys i have some " good neighbors and they gave a hint of prepper" should i engage?


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

No, No, and No. Only one person knows and he is also my last ditch BOL.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Nope. But i do know they are almost all self sufficient.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Only one neighbor has an idea that I do. They know zero about what I have. I'm keeping it that way.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Two words: "F*(#" and "no".


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

My neighbors would have come up the 800 ft driveway, just like anyone else. 

Only one has and in that meeting, they do keep asking advice. Problem is they won’t take it and everything is like the Home Advisor Commercial- can you do all the work and schedule them for Tuesday.

Lets just say, my advice to them would be to head off the mountain into town In SHTF.

In my mind, the only 2 worthwhile ones are an old Rancher and a Sherrif. But they are also self sufficient like me.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

If y’all wear a survival bracelet it’s a tip off. 😬


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> If y’all wear a survival bracelet it’s a tip off. 😬


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

When I lived in IL, I prepped for my wife, myself and her unmarried sister. Without going into details, I explained that if anything really bad happed, to come to our house. I was very straight forward that she should not say anything to anyone. About 2-3 years later, my wife had a surprise birthday party for me. My sister-in-law asked if she could bring along her next door neighbor and good friend. 
So a couple of hours in the party as it was winding down, the friend asks me flat out if I'm the prepper. Before I could deny it, my sister-in-law volunteers that I am the one. "Well, I know where I'm going if anything bad happens," the neighbor says. 
Talk about being PI$$ed. Never said another word about prepping to my sister-in-law. Now that I'm in AZ, I haven't said anything to anyone, except one other prepper family, that I trust with my life. BTW, this is the same sister-in-law who wanted me to send her a firearm, when all the Covid crap hit the fan and she was NOT prepared.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

There's a local (state-wide) Facebook prepper group in my area, and there was discussion on this very topic recently. The question of MAG (mutual assistance groups) or prepper groups was identified as a HUGE prep, since we all know that most lone wolf (heading off into the woods with my BOB) is probably not going to end well... If the SHTF for realz, most of us will need support, and a neighborhood or community that is working together for common goals like gardening, bartering, or security (I think this is a major immediate need). 

So, how do you accomplish developing a network of trusted SHTF support, WHILE maintaining OPSEC? How do you locate trusted folks who would be beneficial after the SHTF, and also have supplies of their own, or willing to get supplies (so they don't pose a security risk to you)? 

My neighbor and social situation might vary greatly from yours, but here's how we accomplished starting a prepper group in our neighborhood. We started a larger group of patriot neighbors, a lot of folks that are cops, military, former military, hunters, construction, and such, who are like minded (generally on political fronts as well). We get together regularly for beers, and it wasn't hard to identify who those were from the larger group that were interested in (or already have taken) that deeper dive into preparedness. 

I'd start out by making a non-committal statement such as "ya, this year has been crazy... everyone running out of toilet paper, lol..." I then might gauge their response, and go another step further, "yup, I've heard the grocery stores only have a couple days of food, so my wife and I decided to grab a few extra days of food to make sure we have enough if the power goes out, or whatever...". Then asking probing questions like "does that seem dumb?" then gauge their response... See, I think most people have it in their DNA to want connections with similarly minded folks (thus forums like this), so when you have people who are neighbors and friends, and if they think like you do, why not create connections? I'd argue that if you shoot off probing questions, another serious prepper (or future prepper) will latch onto this, recognize it, and then the conversations just evolve naturally. Remember, our patriot group is already ripe with conversations about gubment gun grabs and socialism, and riots and unrest... 

So from our patriot group, we formed a smaller secret prep group.. it started with two of us, then grew. Once someone was identified, we all discuss whether we get a good vibe, and discuss "fit". We then our smaller group hosts a smaller beer gathering, boat outting, whatever, and we invite the prospect. We spend more time with them, we start talking about prepping in a way that doesn't completely tip our hand, and doesn't reveal the true nature of our group. If the prospect is a really good fit, and they're totally like minded, a strategy is to propose to them an idea of forming a new neighborhood mutual assistance group, and discuss having each other's backs if the SHTF. If they seem interested in joining or starting such a prepping group, then we say, "well, a number of us already have been doing stuff like that, preparing..."

Before anyone is let into the full nature of our preps, a prospect must agree to be similarly situated with food preps. We usually go over to one of the guys' houses and show how to bag up rice/beans/sundries into mylar using o2 absorbers and 5g buckets. We've even gone so far as to do group shopping trips to Costco to show new members which foods might store better, which rice to buy, etc... We're generally friends before any of this, or we are very confident in their situation. For instance, a couple of our guys are swat cops, and total survivalists. They weren't hard to identify, and were a great fit (they didn't brag about preps, but when they were brought into the fold, they disclosed they were better situated than most of the group already). We have been selective tho, and as an example, there was one neighbor who lives in an ideal house, complete with bunker, gun vault room, and more supplies you could shake a stick at. He's also a SWAT cop, but his attitude was such that he wasn't brought into the smaller group, and the other swat cops were the main reason for the veto. He has no idea of our small group's existence or our preps (other than guns/ammo). This other guy is still in our neighbor patriot group, and is designated as a useful resource for the SHTF, but thats it.  

So I say be secretive, but also find post SHTF help before SHTF.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

F*** NO!!! Unless one of you in here is one of my neighbors which I doubt cause they don't even have internet, they are too stupid.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I used to think that people just assumed I was prepared...but people are stupid. Case in point...

My sister has been to Slippy Lodge a handful of times so I just assumed that she had a clue. Well the COVID Toilet Paper Shortage hit and she called me to find out how I was doing. She said she was almost out of TP. I told her I'd mail her a few rolls, which I did. When the TP arrived, she called to say she thought I was joking, "who had extra TP to mail someone a package?"

Since she lives 700 miles away, I told her I was fine, and admitted that I had about X years worth of TP. She was speechless. She finally said, "Damn, I knew you lived out in the woods, had guns and all kinds of weird stuff and didn't like being around most people, but I had no idea y'all were PREPPERS!"

She lives in a condo on the beach in South Florida so that may explain things...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Some have great plans on how to meet people. However you can never know a persons true intentions once the SHTF. When their life is on the line sheople will do whatever necessary for THEMSELVES. Maybe they will give you up to save their own hide. Maybe they have a big mouth and spill the beans to the wrong person by accident. Could they start their own group to raid the friendly prepper?? Yes, even family is a threat.

IMHO and experience you need to keep your preps and ideas to yourself. Things will work out quickly and after a month then see who's left and what's going on, cautiously.

Once again to all those that plan on bugging out to the woods. That's my backyard your intruding on and your not welcome and won't be tolerated.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

My closest neighbor, although a good neighbor since he keeps to himself but will help out when needed has 2 daughters that both weigh over 250 each. I would not be able to feed that lot and I doubt food stays stored in his home long so probably not. I really don't know any of my other neighbors except to recognize them when passing, and I like it that way. I spent 40 years having to gab to people, I prefer the silence these days.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Chipper said:


> you can never know a persons true intentions once the SHTF. When their life is on the line sheople will do whatever necessary for THEMSELVES.


while this is true to some degree, I think ensuring your group is similarly situated, alleviates most concerns they will come after your food. Also, if they have preps too, they are incentivized to keep things secret. Our group is open with each other on the expectations, and secrecy is tops on that list. And there’s even a number of the guys who wives know they prep a little, but are unaware the extent (due to a majority of their stockpiles being stored outside of their home). But we all know the value of a group, and we work to maintain it, respect each other, etc. 

IMHO the time to identify folks that can be trusted after SHTF is before SHTF. after SHTF, ain’t nobody gonna know about my preps, and we will have immediate security needs (living in suburbia), so I need to know who we can trust to potentially combine households, or count on should looters come to my door. Our group has comms, full kit, and a plan for various situations and security threats. Again, that’s my situation, and I get some people might have it different, living in more rural areas. 

imho the two most overlooked preps are security and a network. You can have all the preps in the world, but unless you have the means to protect those preps, you won’t have them for long. A network is an important step in security (safety in numbers). one family will find it hard provide a 24/7 watch. And living remote is definitely a big security measure I think, but eventually people can find you. Remote isn’t a sure thing. I feel like life (survival) is just going to be easier with more people. 

but ya, if I were serious about prepping, I’d find a nice remote off grid cabin to live full time.. but unfortunately that’s not in the cards for any of our group, so we make the best of our situations (until it gets hairy in the burbs and we’re forced to BO to one of our remote cabins). We live about as far away from “work in the city” as possible, in a nice neighborhood (community) that is good for the kids.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

I love John Lovell. Like me, he’s security minded, and trying to figure the rest out. I dont have all the answers, for sure. But I couldn’t agree more with John’s assessment of a network.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I actually would love to have a like minded group of people in town and I do encourage everyone to prep for at least a 3 month supply which is easier to approach since the grid went down in Texas, people are more open, I don't go into detail but just what if that happened here type stuff. And tornado season is starting. The fasted recorded tornado on record was only about 40 miles from here. I tell them to read FEMA's recommendations. I would feel better with a group since we are older, but still can contribute, we are basically healthy, just closer to the grave then we used to be.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I tried last year to have a group meeting of people I _KNOW_ are preppers. It never materialized. Even after planning four months in advance, everyone came up with the most stupid reasons. Everything from "Oh, I forgot.... that's the Saturday my daughter's getting married." to "I can't... that's the day I clean the lint out of my navel."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Megamom134 said:


> My closest neighbor, although a good neighbor since he keeps to himself but will help out when needed has 2 daughters that both weigh over 250 each.


Are the daughters of legal age and are they a STRONG CORN FED COUNTRY STRONG 250LBS or a FAT BLOB of 250LBs? And are they MUTE?

Because if they are the BACSMBGT (Big-Ass Country Strong Mute Big Girl Type), I'd like to see if your neighbor will sell them into indentured servitude (of course state and federal laws will apply). 

NOTE; If they are not MUTE, that is a dealbreaker. I do not need another woman back-talking me or chatting me up about nonsense and such. 

Mrs Slippy is not even HALF their size and quite frankly, shes a bit dainty and I need some help doing shit around here that requires silent strength. Let me know and thanks!

Slippy

1-800-PIKES-R-US


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Slippy said:


> Are the daughters of legal age and are they a STRONG CORN FED COUNTRY STRONG 250LBS or a FAT BLOB of 250LBs? And are they MUTE?
> 
> Because if they are the BACSMBGT (Big-Ass Country Strong Mute Big Girl Type), I'd like to see if your neighbor will sell them into indentured servitude (of course state and federal laws will apply).
> 
> ...


I like your signature line. So 1% of the idiots know what racism is ? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I like your signature line. So 1% of the idiots know what racism is ? 🤷‍♂️


Happy to hear that you like it, Einstein!

But please read it again and your question will be answered...report back to me with your corrections. (No Magic 8 Ball Answers allowed)

Thanks!


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Slippy said:


> Are the daughters of legal age and are they a STRONG CORN FED COUNTRY STRONG 250LBS or a FAT BLOB of 250LBs? And are they MUTE?
> 
> Because if they are the BACSMBGT (Big-Ass Country Strong Mute Big Girl Type), I'd like to see if your neighbor will sell them into indentured servitude (of course state and federal laws will apply).
> 
> ...


 Not corn fed hard workers, more like fast food triple burgers and shakes followed by the entire pie. Both nice girls but one isn't even past 18 yet. Sad. Their mother passed away and Dad is a trucker so they eat a lot of junk. The oldest one used to be pretty good at felling a tree but doubt she could handle it now.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Slippy said:


> Read it again, Einstein. Then report back to me with your corrections. (No Magic 8 Ball Answers allowed)
> 
> Thanks!


Yeah, I did read it again.
It says:

“ 99% of you idiots have no idea what racism is.”

That means that 1% of idiots do know what racism is. 
You’re effectively calling everyone idiots then saying 99% doesn’t know what racism is. 

That leaves 1%of the idiots that do.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Yeah, I did read it again.
> It says:
> 
> “ 99% of *you* idiots have no idea what racism is.”
> ...


(JEESH! Do people not learn to read?!?!?!)

I'll take the one word in my signature line that changes @Ranger710Tango 's incorrect analysis of my signature line for $1000 Alex...

(Answer does not need to be in the form of a question...)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Megamom134 said:


> Not corn fed hard workers, more like fast food triple burgers and shakes followed by the entire pie. Both nice girls but one isn't even past 18 yet. Sad. Their mother passed away and Dad is a trucker so they eat a lot of junk. The oldest one used to be pretty good at felling a tree but doubt she could handle it now.



Tell them Slippy says NO THANKS and suggests they get a better diet, try out a treadmill and to thank their Dad for moving some freight for us consumers!

And the next time they answer an ad for lawful indentured servitude, please read the fine print!


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Slippy said:


> (JEESH! Do people not learn to read?!?!?!)
> 
> I'll take the one word in my signature line that changes @Ranger710Tango 's incorrect analysis of my signature line for $1000 Alex...
> 
> (Answer does not need to be in the form of a question...)


The S at the end of “ idiots” is plural. You clearly do not speak it to be one person.

And if it were one person how could it be 99% and not 100% ?

Either way it still leaves 1%. 1% of what slippy ?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ranger710Tango said:


> The S at the end of “ idiots” is plural. You clearly do not speak it to be one person.
> 
> And if it were one person how could it be 99% and not 100% ?
> 
> Either way it still leaves 1%. 1% of what slippy ?


Clearly (even though it took YOU multiple postings) my signature line specifically says "99% of YOU idiots", not all idiots. Only YOU idiots. 

It should make sense now, especially to an idiot? 

Glad I could be of assistance!

Carry on...🤸‍♀️


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Slippy said:


> Clearly (even though it took YOU multiple postings) my signature line specifically says "99% of YOU idiots", not all idiots. Only YOU idiots.
> 
> It should make sense now, even to an idiot?
> 
> ...


Right, so 1% of idiots do know what racism is.

I’m just making sure I understand your signature line. I mean it is there f me to read and you’re trying to convey a message.

I guess I’m one of the lucky 1% of idiots that know what racism is. 

Thanks for explaining it to me. 

Carry on.....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I guess I’m one of the lucky 1% of idiots that know what racism is.
> 
> .....


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

So are you saying 99% of us in this forum are idiots?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

NKAWTG said:


> So are you saying 99% of us in this forum are idiots?


Only if you feel you fall into that category.  We have some here but a number of members do not fall into the idiot definition.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Anyway, as far as my neighbors. Not a chance. I have family & friends that have an idea of what I do but even they don't know the extent of it.

I don't have any neighbors (at least that I know of) that would be anything other than a drain on my resources. 

I definitely think in a SHTF scenario your chances are better being part of a group because you can lean on each other for certain skills.

The only way that works is if every family is capable of being fully self sustaining though. If they don't have the resources to take care of their own families then they will be a liability to the group. 

I would love to have neighbors or others close by that I could team up with if needed but have yet to find anyone worth making it a reality.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NKAWTG said:


> So are you saying 99% of us in this forum are idiots?


CAN YOU NOT READ EITHER?

What a minute, strike that, it was possibly too harsh for most snowflakes...

Better question, What if I were? Does that offend you?

Maybe you simply need some time to look deep into yourself and reflect?


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

My neighbors don’t know I prep but I don’t plan to stay in a neighborhood during SHTF. I wouldn’t advise talking too much about particular items you have with neighbors. 

If SHTF I would proceed to the BOL by boat or truck. Our BOL serves as a weekend get-away. There are no other homes around.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Slippy said:


> CAN YOU NOT READ EITHER?
> 
> What a minute, strike that, it was possibly too harsh for most snowflakes...
> 
> ...


I'm not offended in the slightest since you're making an uneducated assumption of the percentage of racists in the group, which in my opinion comes from a position of ignorance.
I think I am reading it correctly. You address the group as as a whole and qualify your statement with "99% of you" meaning you're addressing all but 1% of the group.
So you are calling 99% of the group idiots.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NKAWTG said:


> I'm not offended in the slightest since you're making an uneducated assumption of the percentage of racists in the group, which in my opinion comes from a position of ignorance.
> I think I am reading it correctly. You address the group as as a whole and qualify your statement with "99% of you" meaning you're addressing all but 1% of the group.
> So you are calling 99% of the group idiots.


Yet you start this post off accusing me of making an uneducated assumption of the percentage of racists in the group, when in reality, the sentence on my sig line has nothing to due with racists.

Please try and keep up, ma'am.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We do not even tell our own family what we have.
You can draw your own conclusions about whether we tell the neighbors or not.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

What I have gleaned from this thread...

# of total idiots: between 2 and n (n being the human population of earth at any given time)
# of idiots on this board: >1
% of idiots on this board who don't know what racism is: 99
% of idiots on this board who know what racism is: 1
% of non-idiots on this board who don't know what racism is: N/A
% of non-idiots on this board who know what racism is: N/A
@Slippy prefers ladies that can't say "no"

I think that sums it up.

"Loose lips sink ships."
I don't tell anyone anything.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

No, I keep that to myself, just like I keep it to myself that I carry 2 or 3 knives on myself now.
It’s better that way.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes, I tell people... My neighbors don't know because I hardly talk to them. People that I work with, go to church with, family and friends.. they all know. I make it clear I will help out in times of trouble but I am prepped for MY family

come to my house you might get the same thing... peanut butter sandwich and water

think about i... if Crap REALLY hits fan... people will figure out you have supplies sooner or later


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

My neighbors think that I am nuts, and a danger to their dogs: and I have to admit that there is some truth to that.. 😈


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Maine-Marine said:


> think about i... if Crap REALLY hits fan... people will figure out you have supplies sooner or later


And that's why we own firearms.......


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

As someone who grew up in the segregated South, I agree with my friend Slippy that 99% of Americans do not know what real racism is.
Most especially those that scream the word at anything that offends them.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> As someone who grew up in the segregated South, I agree with my friend Slippy that 99% of Americans do not know what real racism is.
> Most especially those that scream the word at anything that offends them.


Now adays it's not enough to simple not be a racist, you need to be "anti-racist", and this involves recognizing that everything is racist, including being white. So if you're white, you're automatically racist, because you benefitted from a racist society... Not sure what the point of all this talk is, other than to argue that white people should just hand over everything they own to people of color as reparations? 

The garbage coming out of the left lately is sickening... 

To me it's about behavior.. You act like a jerk, you get treated like a jerk. You act nice, you get treated nice. That's the only privilege I recognize.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I have two neighbors that know what I do simply because we tend to do a lot of things together. No one else knows, nor will they.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Slippy said:


> CAN YOU NOT READ EITHER?
> 
> What a minute, strike that, it was possibly too harsh for most snowflakes...
> Maybe you simply need some time to look deep into yourself and reflect?
> ...


(Unoffendable by Brant Hansen is a must read, very entertaining) 
Pre-self reflection I knew I was an idiot. Post-self reflection I still thought I was an idiot. I know relatively little about anything, I am irrational.. We are not going to go into it further but, yes, I am an idiot. Most people are when they look at what they know in comparison with what there is to know and then with what they think they know. Me: I know x,y, z/There are an infinite amount of things to know/ I think I am very wise. Status= idiot.

Really 99.999% of humans are idiots. I am not in that .001% that aren't. Maybe even Slippy isn't. 











Definition of IDIOT


a foolish or stupid person; a person affected with extreme intellectual disability… See the full definition




www.merriam-webster.com


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Now I live in MA, people here are self concerned snobs. If I told my neighbors they would laugh, call me a stupid bigoted racist homophobe etc, then resume ignoring our "rabbit sized" family. Then when shtf they will come running to my house to take all my stuff. 
Cold day in hell before I tell.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> As someone who grew up in the segregated South, I agree with my friend Slippy that 99% of Americans do not know what real racism is.
> Most especially those that scream the word at anything that offends them.


Factual/Actual example of supposedly learned people NOT knowing what racism IS...

30 year old Male worked for me as a delivery truck driver. During a span of 1 calendar year, he clocked in "ON TIME" for his shift 6 days. That's about a 2% ON TIME record. On a number of days, he clocked out early even though we had other deliveries to make. Once he got into a fist-fight with another employee and once he got into an altercation with a contractor on a job site delivery. He was written up/disciplined for these and other infractions numerous times. We gave him multiple chances because he was in the Reserves or National Guard, forget which one, but he knew our accountant and we kept giving him chance after chance after chance. 

One day, he showed up late, made his first delivery then promptly left the yard without clocking out to get McDonalds biscuit. I fired him upon his return. He threatened to kill me and left the yard. Again I wrote him up and 2 days later he showed up (to kill me I presume) and my accountant called the Cops. He left before they arrived and I was informed they picked him up for unrelated drug charges. He was written up AGAIN for all of this PLUS all of the documents were sent to the state unemployment dept.

Somehow, he applies for Unemployment benefits and then attempts to sue us for Unlawful Dismissal. His "attorney" claimed RACISM. The Judge, in chambers with our attorney, admitted this guy had a good chance of winning because the owners and upper managers were all white and only some of the drivers and delivery guys were black.

FUBAR? Yes, 

Idiots not knowing what Racism really is...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Once I had a solid employee who just couldn't manage his money. Monday or Tuesday after Friday Pay-Day he would come into my office and say he was out of gas and out of cash and could I loan him 20 bucks to get home and get back to work the next day. Did that twice ($40), because he did a good job at work and was no problem other than this example.

3rd time I tell De'Shawne' that I cannot lend him anymore money and he owes me 40 dollars from the last 2 times. If he cannot re-pay me by Wed I'd take it out of his paycheck which he OK'd and I made him sign for it. 

Friday, De'Shawn' gets his paycheck and his Mama and Girlfriend show up to give him a ride home becaue he's out of gas, look at his paycheck and demand to speak to me. I invite them in (mistake) and these 2 big women call me every name in the book as well as Racist White Devil for not allowing De'Shawn' to keep the 40 bucks he owes me AND to give him another 20 "gift"...

Amazing, and this was 20 years ago before chit really got crazy.


----------



## danaben (Feb 23, 2021)

Any Beastie said:


> Now I live in MA, people here are self concerned snobs. If I told my neighbors they would laugh, call me a stupid bigoted racist homophobe etc, then resume ignoring our "rabbit sized" family. Then when shtf they will come running to my house to take all my stuff.
> Cold day in hell before I tell.


Moved from MA to PA over 40 years ago. Never looked back. On OK terms with my neighbors, but not chummy with them. Friend moved from NJ to PA and wanted to know what paperwork he needed for his permitted pistol. I sent him a quote from the PA Assn. of Firearms Owners: When you cross the border between NJ and PA, pull over to the side of the road. Get out of your car. Breathe the air. Welcome to America.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Any Beastie said:


> Now I live in MA, people here are self concerned snobs. If I told my neighbors they would laugh, call me a stupid bigoted racist homophobe etc, then resume ignoring our "rabbit sized" family. Then when shtf they will come running to my house to take all my stuff.
> Cold day in hell before I tell.



Amen to that. I actually live in a fairly conservative town in the Peoples Republic of Massachusetts but I still have plenty of liberal neighbors. 

I will say I've been down pretty much every road in my town on a weekly basis and during the 6 months before the election only saw 3 Biden signs compared to the probably 300 Trump signs.

Granted many people probably were afraid to put up any signs for either one.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

My neighbours know I garden and hike a lot, some know I have guns, but thats about the extent of it. 

I have one friend who I would turn to in a SHTF situation who is on the same level as me. Though we don't call it prepping, we do have a vague notion of a plan.

We encourage our garden potentials, challenge each other to yields and not wasting any of it. Learning new recipes for jams, sauces, tinctures, oils, vinegars, whatever. 

We go hiking and camping and push ourselves mentally and physically, trekking for days with all of our supplies. This is what most of my preps are attributed to. It's "just" my camping gear. "Why do you have so much freeze-dried MRE type stuff?" It's great for camping, just needs water, and it's cheaper in bulk so why not? "Oh, yeah that makes sense."









Half-hearted conversations about zombie apocalypse scenarios can tell you a lot about people, too. It's all "hypothetical" and "a joke" but it'll give you a good idea of all their short-comings


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

*** UPDATE*****
SO this is funny... i was outside extending my pallet garden about another 10 feet and my neighbor said hey that looks great. I said thanks he said how come your growing so much i said well its fun #1 and #2 to be more self reliant. HE SAYS " Yea we started prepping not too long ago, on food water etc since covid" I said thats great always good to be prepared. Hes like "those preppers were right" i just smirked. Then we started talking about opening day baseball. so i think he has become a prepper BUT i am careful.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MikeyPrepper said:


> _ UPDATE_****
> SO this is funny... i was outside extending my pallet garden about another 10 feet and my neighbor said hey that looks great. I said thanks he said how come your growing so much i said well its fun #1 and #2 to be more self reliant. HE SAYS " Yea we started prepping not too long ago, on food water etc since covid" I said thats great always good to be prepared. Hes like "those preppers were right" i just smirked. Then we started talking about opening day baseball. so i think he has become a prepper BUT i am careful.


Unless you see him start his own garden soon, I'd be more than careful.
He knows... and you know he knows.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MikeyPrepper said:


> _ UPDATE_****
> SO this is funny... i was outside extending my pallet garden about another 10 feet and my neighbor said hey that looks great. I said thanks he said how come your growing so much i said well its fun #1 and #2 to be more self reliant. HE SAYS " Yea we started prepping not too long ago, on food water etc since covid" I said thats great always good to be prepared. Hes like "those preppers were right" i just smirked. Then we started talking about opening day baseball. so i think he has become a prepper BUT i am careful.


Mikey
Don't fall for your neighbors friendliness. He's a sho-nuff commie bastard and this bull-hockey about wanting to talk some 'Baseball" is utter commie nonsense.

Next time you see him, ask him the following questions in Rapid Fire Succession. If, no WHEN, he can't answer them, resort to Section 8 Rule 16A of _*Slippy's Famous How To Handle Commie Bastard Neighbors and What To Know About Muriatic Acid and the Effects on The Water Shed"..*_ (its now in paperback!)

Question 1; Who was the last player to Hit .400?
Question 2 and 3; Who was the last MLB Team to have 4 Twenty Game Winners in a Season? Name the Pitchers?
Question 4; Name the 5 players to play every position in an MLB game.
Question 5; Name the only player to play all 9 positions in an MLB game AND pitch both right and left handed? BONUS; Name the date it happened.

Kindly report back to us...


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Slippy said:


> Factual/Actual example of supposedly learned people NOT knowing what racism IS...
> 
> 30 year old Male worked for me as a delivery truck driver. During a span of 1 calendar year, he clocked in "ON TIME" for his shift 6 days. That's about a 2% ON TIME record. On a number of days, he clocked out early even though we had other deliveries to make. Once he got into a fist-fight with another employee and once he got into an altercation with a contractor on a job site delivery. He was written up/disciplined for these and other infractions numerous times. We gave him multiple chances because he was in the Reserves or National Guard, forget which one, but he knew our accountant and we kept giving him chance after chance after chance.
> 
> ...


Reverse racism at it's finest.


----------

